# top knots



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I was just wandering how you get that fierce look when putting in the topknot.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

sheesh... i dunno. it's all about poufing it up. i'm lucky if i can get the topknot straight on mini's head. she sometimes sports the lopsided look...lol.


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

In one of my maltese grooming videos, they teased the hair between the eyes and the topknots to create bubbles. Here's a couple of examples:


A little "Bubbly":

Chrisman Maltese



I personally think they're prettier with smaller bubbles:

Another Beautiful Chrisman Malt


Both malts. are gorgeous though. :wub: 


Joy



Edited to add: Also you can look at JMMs topknot pictorial which is pinned at the top of the Grooming section of the forum to see how a rat tail comb can be used to loosen the hair once it's tied in the top knot rubber band(s).


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Doing top knots just takes practice, but I think what you are talking about is the top knots placed closer to the front of the head. It can give the appearance of a shorter muzzel in dogs that do not have short faces; although, some Malts just have wider eyes and different shaped heads and the look is just entirely different. I personally prefer a sweet balanced face.....like my Sassy girl. Of course I am a little bias where she is concerned. :wub: 

What they have done in those photos is when they put in the first band you take the tail of the comb and loosen the hair which makes it look a little poofy. 

Ummmm.....It also makes them able to blink....because the eye lashes get so long they end up in the top knot. ~Sassy


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

it takes a lot of pratice i noticed, is it better to cut their eyelashes or to just grow them?


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

> Doing top knots just takes practice, but I think what you are talking about is the top knots placed closer to the front of the head. It can give the appearance of a shorter muzzel in dogs that do not have short faces; although, some Malts just have wider eyes and different shaped heads and the look is just entirely different. I personally prefer a sweet balanced face.....like my Sassy girl. Of course I am a little bias where she is concerned. :wub:
> 
> What they have done in those photos is when they put in the first band you take the tail of the comb and loosen the hair which makes it look a little poofy.
> 
> Ummmm.....It also makes them able to blink....because the eye lashes get so long they end up in the top knot. ~Sassy[/B]


I prefer Miss Sassys sweet face too. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Debbie I was just practicing for the show next month trying to get it together. And got this one. I think I am getting better. 










I dont think she needs a lot of poof because she has a shorter mussel. I hope I am wright. If not I pray that there is someone there that will lend a helping hand.

I only wish I knew how to do the papers. That paper in here hair looks terrible. :brownbag:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I love that look, NOW. At first that fierce look took away the "softeness" of Maltese to me, but now, it's grown on me. I have yet to be able to get that look on my doggies though. I sure have seen it at Show. :wub: 

Good luck!
Melanie


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

> I love that look, NOW. At first that fierce look took away the "softeness" of Maltese to me, but now, it's grown on me. I have yet to be able to get that look on my doggies though. I sure have seen it at Show. :wub:
> 
> Good luck!
> Melanie[/B]


That's how i am about it now. I wasn't so sure about it before, but it seems the more i see it the more i like it and i love the shorter muzzles. I have never been to a dog show, i hope i can make it to the show in Alabama. My mom used to show cats and i have gone to a couple of shows that her cats where in.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

The mean look has kinda taken a back door. How your top knots turn out is how much hair you put in them. It's hard to describe how to do them. Lots of people have different ways of doing it. It all depends on the shape of the head, the size of the eyes and the length of the muzzle. There are several "head" styles. Even by the same breeder. I am such a visual learner that I need to stand and watch someone do it again and again. 
Here are some top knots Tonia did. 
[attachment=35866aisy_Du...p_Resize.jpg]
Here are some I've done. These top knots are too loose and "hang" over her eyes. They need to be pulled up and forward. Less hair.
[attachment=35867:Megan_Mean_Look.jpg]
These were done by Lorretta. Pulled out over his muzzle.
[attachment=35869:G_resized.jpg]
Each of these dogs have different heads.


----------

